# Chains



## sanfordlake (Feb 15, 2009)

Need to get chains for my 500 Polaris Sportsman 2upQuad what type should I get for Ice fishing Saginaw Bay and were from. I've never used any so all input is welcome.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Personally I would get a different set of tires and stud them. 

But since you asked about chains, I had good luck with the Cycle Country V bar chains.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm with Big. Buy some inexpensive OEM replacement tires from Dunlop etc and just stud them. Would be a far more comfortable drive, especially if you are headed out a few miles. A set of 4 probably run ya about $250 or so. If I were using it alot o nteh ice, I'd buy some ITP 589's in 26" or 27" and stud them. Nice long wearing tread that would do very well with studs...would be a great combination snow/ice tire. 

ITP does make a pre-studded ice/snow tire already...another option anyway.
http://www.itptires.com/utilityatv/tundracross.html

Here's the 589's. Not sure if they can be studded or not?
http://www.itptires.com/utilityatv/589_ms.html


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The 589's with some Kold Kutter screw in studs are well worth the investment. 

But I was thinking more along the lines of heading to TSC and getting some tractor tread tires and stud them. They work great for this use.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh and for a little more comfort ride get the Diamond V bar chains.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

sanfordlake said:


> Need to get chains for my 500 Polaris Sportsman 2upQuad what type should I get for Ice fishing Saginaw Bay and were from. I've never used any so all input is welcome.


Studs work good, but over years can do a number on the tires. I like chains and they don't damage the tires, cost less and will outlast your quad. 

They are a potlicker to put on though. the key is let the air out of your tires till nearly flat, but able to roll the machine around. then once you are comfortable with the chains positioning inflate the tires to capacity.

My two wheel drive quad is worthless as tits on a chicken in snow. Stuck in it's own snot kinda machine. With chains it basically keeps up with my King Quad without chains.

I just went to the local dealer and asked for chains, about $60ish if I remember right for a basic set. So for a 4X4 that's be 120ish and no damage to your tires. One hour to put on (less time than studs) in the fall 3 minutes off in the spring, and better traction than studs.

Good luck.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

get chains tsc 50 bucks or so ,jack up rear end put chains on, if a littlie lose use plastic zip ties to tighten up,might take a few min. first time ,2 nd. time a lot less. good luck


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

A little trick I use to make sure the chains are tight. Deflate the tire, put the chains on and then air the tires back up. 

Most ATV tires have about 5-10psi per tire. So you will need a low psi gauge.


----------



## sanfordlake (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input I had not thought about studs I'm going to check that out.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I tried the screws in the tread thing. After 2 trips I have "ZERO" screws left in the tread. Zero! 

Thinking about chains myself. The TSC by me wanted $80-$90 for a set. Haven't called an ATV dealer yet. I can imagine.:yikes:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> I tried the screws in the tread thing. After 2 trips I have "ZERO" screws left in the tread. Zero!
> 
> Thinking about chains myself. The TSC by me wanted $80-$90 for a set. Haven't called an ATV dealer yet. I can imagine.:yikes:


Did you use screws or actual screw studs like Kold Kutters. I used to ice race quads and used the Kold Kutters and never had a problem loosing studs. 

One thing is if your tires are a soft compound they will pull out easily. If you get tires with a hard compound they will not pull out easily.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> I tried the screws in the tread thing. After 2 trips I have "ZERO" screws left in the tread. Zero!
> 
> Thinking about chains myself. The TSC by me wanted $80-$90 for a set. Haven't called an ATV dealer yet. I can imagine.:yikes:


Where are you located? I can look to see if my company has the size you need. I can get chains for snowblowers & lawn tractors. Let me know the size and I can see what the price would be.


----------



## Wishin' I was Fishin' (Sep 14, 2009)

I just went thru several different sizes and two different brands that were supposed to fit my tires - started with "grabber" v-bar brand and then ended up with "cycle country" v-bar.....chained all four tires of my kawasaki prairie 360....be prepared to try several sizes b4 finding the right fit. The cycle country had two different color metals - gold on the v-bar part actually turned out to be a harded metal for better wear that's in contact with the ground. 

I had it out on the lake with only the fronts chained b4 my rear chains came in and it already made a big difference - waiting for my family to get over the stomach flu so I can get out and try it with all four chained up.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

i must of got lucky


----------



## jesmith18 (Apr 22, 2009)

j-rock said:


> i must of got lucky


It sounds like it. The TSC by me wanted $98 for a rear set.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

got mine in jackson,but it wws 6yrs ago.time flys


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I found my chains online a couple years ago, the Sportsman Guide was by far the least expensive for the exact same thing that Cabelas or what Gander Mtn was selling, like $20 cheaper at the time. If you do decide to go with chains make sure you really secure them, I bought one of those locking chain links an some rubber straps(Harbor Freight) just to add some extra tension and secure the tightly around the tire. I've heard of people chains coming off totally destroying their fenders or tearing up brake cables and linkage. It's better to take a couple extra precautions, cause it can take just a second for them to come loose, could save you some bucks down the road ...


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Iv got a set of 4 off a 05 honda 500 if any one thinks they want to buy the set. never seen the road.. low hrs on them


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pm sent


----------

